# 300+ Shirts to print daily. What Machine is appropriate.



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi

I am selling shirts for a while and fulfil it via some fulfilment company. I do few 100s a day and i really intend to save some money. We are not having any past experience with printing.

So Here are few things

1. 300+ DTG shirts to print daily ( 8 hour shift)
2. No Compromise with Quality
3. Looking for most professional machine which can run as many hours it can.
4. Investment can be upto 50-100k
5. Most automated. We will be more confident to buy a branded machine.
6. Any addon features which saves time and labor.

I think, my price will be like
$1.75 for blank shirt + $2 for shipping (US only) + $0.50-$1 for printing + $1 for labor.

Please suggest a branded machine asap.

Best Regards
Sam


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't have many choices for this kind of volume.
Kormit or Aeoon. Please correct me if I am wrong.
Some people say that you can have multiple non-industrial machines,like 3 or4 epsons,or 4 spectras for example.
What I would say is, you must reconsider your pricing for printing and labour,especially if it's for dark garments.

Sent from my Tab2A7-10F using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey Paul

Thanks for the information. Someone suggested M-LINK & M-LINK X Direct-to-Garment Digital Printers :: Direct to Garment T-Shirt Printing

M Link X is around 80k. Is it reliable?

What model of Kornit i should buy and if you can tell me more about pricing on printing and labor. 

Thanks again.

Sam


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Make sure you test printers in a production run to see true output. Manufacturer stated numbers are notoriously off from the real world. 

Account for downtime in production number calculations and have redundancy by having at least 2 machines no matter what brand, they all go down at times.

I used to run 2 t-jet blazers and a Mod 1 in a production environment and at any given time 1 of them wasn't printing correctly.


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Paul

Thanks for info. Have you considered M R LinkX . 
And Please tell me more about printing and labor costs.

Regards
Sam


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

3 x Brother GT-3s or 2 x MR Link X should do the job for your budget.


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

zhenjie said:


> 3 x Brother GT-3s or 2 x MR Link X should do the job for your budget.


How is MR LINKX performance and cost. Being newbie in printing business ( My main job is to sell) and we are just starting it, do you advice me to go ahead with MR LinkX?

Sam


----------



## LocalCustomz (Jul 20, 2010)

lets say you buy 2 machines, and randomly 1 has a problem. Your down for the day or even the next week. What do you do when you have 300 shirts to print and now just 1 printer is working? 

The very best option for me is to build as many small printers as I can. Or even buy as many Spectra DTG printers as you can afford. If you could buy say 15-20 spectra printers, 2 pretreat machines and 6 heat presses you could always stay producing 300 shirts a day. Even if 2 or 3 printers were needing repair work.


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

samsamsam said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Thanks for info. Have you considered M R LinkX .
> And Please tell me more about printing and labor costs.
> ...


M&R has a very good name for their dtg printers.
I don't know something more, regarding a specific model. 
When I wrote for the printing and labour costs,i meant that a big print on a black t shirt can cost a lot more than 1 or 2 $. And I'm talking only for the white ink.
Dtg has so many hidden costs.
Why you don't you screen print the ones that sell steadily,and leave the rest on dtg ? You are in a very good point if you can sell 300 a day. That means that you have a good product,but also that you know how to sell it.
May be before starting looking at printers

Sent from my Tab2A7-10F using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

You could try to cut deals with printers.
With this volume, you can go around and shop prices for fulfilment.

Sent from my Tab2A7-10F using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

As @ernti suggested, if you can screen print your higher volume designs you will save time and money, even if your still outsource the production.


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

1. Many colors
2. We do custom shirts.. so every design is different.

So we certainly need DTG printer. And i certainly need to understand costs involved for printing and labor. Also what is cost for Link and Linkx? And realistic speed. Also how many hours it can run a day.

Regards
Sam



ernti said:


> M&R has a very good name for their dtg printers.
> I don't know something more, regarding a specific model.
> When I wrote for the printing and labour costs,i meant that a big print on a black t shirt can cost a lot more than 1 or 2 $. And I'm talking only for the white ink.
> Dtg has so many hidden costs.
> ...


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

ernti said:


> You could try to cut deals with printers.
> With this volume, you can go around and shop prices for fulfilment.
> 
> Sent from my Tab2A7-10F using T-Shirt Forums


Tried. But most dont understand value of daily consistent volume. They try to give discount pricing from their existing 1 shirt a week client price.

Sam


----------



## nkak (Nov 13, 2015)

Pasteboard â€” Uploaded Image

700/p/h 2PASS 12 / 2chan printheads 6 colors ink 50euro/kg Industrial machine for textiles 100K


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

nkak said:


> Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
> 
> 700/p/h 2PASS 12 / 2chan printheads 6 colors ink 50euro/kg Industrial machine for textiles 100K


What company makes this machine? Any more video or information on it?


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

First find out what your fulfillment company is using.

Then see how much it would cost you to get the equipment they are using.

Doing 300 shirts a day could probably be done within your 100,000 budget. 

Will probably need a shop and hire help to fulfill the orders.

If you set it up right, you could be making more money then having someone else fulfill.


----------



## coriewright1979 (Jul 23, 2015)

samsamsam said:


> Hi
> 
> I am selling shirts for a while and fulfil it via some fulfilment company. I do few 100s a day and i really intend to save some money. We are not having any past experience with printing.
> 
> ...


Sam

I would highly suggest a used Kornit Storm II! Advantage with this system is the pre-treatment is already built into the machine, saving you time and labor. 300 shirts in an 8 hour shift is achievable running either single white or double white and your CMYK layer interlaced. With White t-shirts I have achieved up to 120 shirts per hour running the machine on "Normal" not "Interlaced" so the possibilities are endless. 

Hope this information helps. 

Thanks

Corie Wright
GO USA Inc., 
ColorBLAST DTG Manager!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Where are you located Sam?


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Where are you located Sam?


US. Shirts go US/Canada/ UK/ Australia/ NZ

Sam


----------

